# Vorbau geht nicht vom Schaft



## dirtbiker12 (1. März 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte heute meinen Vorbau vom Schaft lösen, aber dieser hängt irgendwie fest. ich habe die Klemmungsschraube aufgemacht (ist nur eine bei dem Vorbau) jedoch ging absolut gar nichts..
ich habe den lenker weggemacht, hat auch nicht geholfen.. Kann mir jemand sagen wir ich den Vorbau am besten wegkriege?

Dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Ich habe heute den Lenker neu eingestellt (beim gleichen Vorbau) und ich hab nichtmal fest zugedreht, also vorne, und jetzt sind die Ansätze in den Löcher nach hinten ruasgebogen, einer ist sogar gebrochen. Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Liegts vielleicht am Vorbau?
Hier die Bilder von der Platte:


----------



## michi_g001 (1. März 2009)

Wie definiertst du "nicht fest angedreht"? Hast Du einen Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. März 2009)

Der Vorbau sieht definitiv kaputt aus. Würde ich so nicht mehr anbauen. Hast du, bevor du den Vorbau vom Schaft entfernen wolltest, auch die Steuersatzkappe abgeschraubt? Das sollte eigentlich genügen, ansonsten mal _vorsichtig_ mit nem Gummihammer von unten gegen den Vorbau schlagen. 
Zusätzlich zum neuen Vorbau könntest du auch in den angesprochenen Drehmomentschlüssel investieren, der dürfte dir viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## Bampedi (1. März 2009)

oder am alten noch bissel üben wann nach fest dann "ab" kommt...

oder die schrauben hinten raus, von oben einen schraubenzieher reindonnern und auseinanderbiegen...was zusammen geht geht auch auseinander.

würde allerdings davon abraten weil ich annehme, dass du den dann auseinanderbrechen wirst wenn ich mir das mit den schrauben so ansehe..


----------



## argylefahrer91 (1. März 2009)

wenne eh nen neuen hohls   vorbau into schraubstock un ma ordentlich an der gabel ziehn

un ahead kappe ab! falls die noch draufsitzt
bekommse shcon hin
sons frag vadder oder so^^


----------



## dirtbiker12 (2. März 2009)

also, die ansätze an der platte hats schon rausgebogen als ich (relativ) leicht angezogen habe.. 
ja die ahead kappe is ab  vorbau geht trotzdem nich ab...


----------



## lightmetal (2. März 2009)

Da der Vorbau sowieso kaputt ist... und die Schrauben hoffentlich alle raus bzw gelöst schlag mit einem Hammer das Dingen runter.
Sofern du weiterhin ohne Krankenhaus vor dich hin vegetieren willst wirf den Vorbau in die Erfahrungenkiste.

Und lieber argylefahrer91... Hirn einschalten, schreiben, lesen und dann den Beitrag abschicken.


----------



## dirtbiker12 (2. März 2009)

Also der Vorbau ist nicht hin, nur die vordere Platte.. ich hab jetzt mal beim händler gefragt, ob der mir die ersetzt.. wenn nich dann halt nen neuen Vorbau. Hammer.. ich kann ja dann eigentlich nur "schräg draufhaun.. verkantet das dann nich?


----------



## lightmetal (2. März 2009)

Geht der Vorbau ohne vordere Platte? Nein. Gibt es vordere Platten einzeln? Nein. Gehen Gewinde im Vorbau auch kaputt wenn die Platte schon so aussieht? Ja. 

Außer du bist derber Punk und stehst auf unverhoffte Stunts. Und nun nimm dir ein Brett leg es auf den Vorbau (über das Schaftrohr) und schlag ordentlich drauf.

Die Schrauben sind also wirklich alle gelöst, ja? Wenn du schon Vorbauten so verformen kannst wirst du ja auch einen Hammer benutzen können.


----------



## aZzu (3. März 2009)

ich glaub nicht das zu Fest angezogen hat, sondern das der Vorbau einfach aus keinem Hochwertigem Alu ist, da von einem Komplettbike ist.

Vorbau Wegwerfen und neuen Kaufen!


----------



## lightmetal (3. März 2009)

Ja stimmt und da gelten keine Normen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtbiker12 (3. März 2009)

Das glaube ich nämlich auch, dass er ne beschissene qualität hat.. ich krieg ihn trotzdem nicht ab...


----------



## lightmetal (3. März 2009)

Ok.

Jetzt stell dich nicht so an. Entweder mit Gewalt und Hammer lose schlagen oder mit einem massivem Schraubendreher die beiden Enden auseinander hebeln.

Ich frage nochmal... du hast alles Schrauben gelöst? Insgesamt 7 Stück inkl. Topcap.


----------



## dirtbiker12 (3. März 2009)

der Vorbau hat nur 5 schrauben + top cap.  die Klemmschraube kommt von oben rein, die hab ich gelöst... aufhebeln geht also auch nicht^^


----------



## Son (3. März 2009)

flex


----------



## lightmetal (3. März 2009)

Was ein irres System... die Schraube oben ein Stück reindrehen und dann mit dem Hammer draufschlagen. Dadurch sollte sich dieser, vermutlich, Keil lösen. Alternativ von vorn auf den Vorbau schlagen.


----------



## dirtbiker12 (3. März 2009)

draufgeschlagen hab ich schon.. hat sich nichts gerührt.. ich hab die schraube auch schon von unten reingedreht, in der Hoffnung, dass sie den Keil wegzieht.. aber nichts passiert.. mein händler schickt mir jetzt ne platte von nem anderen Vorbau.. mal sehn^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (3. März 2009)

Dann lern mal wo draufzuschlagen. Das Teil wird schon runtergehen....


----------



## Benh00re (3. März 2009)

der muss abgehen, sonst sprüh iwie was flutschiges zwischen schaft und vorbau ... klopp dann gegen und vernichte das kackteil, wer einen vorbau kaputt kriegt ... der kriegt auch sowas hin.


----------



## RISE (3. März 2009)

Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. WD40, alternativ irgendwas gleitendes. 

Hier zeigt sich auch wieder, wie schön die guten alten Vorbauten mit 6 Schrauben waren (oder in meinem Falle 8). Ansonsten hol dir n Freund ran, der das Rad irgendwie festhält, damit du den Klumpen da mit Gewalt runterschlagen kannst. Einen neuen Vorbau brauchst du so oder so.


----------



## dirtbiker12 (13. März 2009)

schlagen, ziehen, etc.. hat alles nix genützt, hab ihn jetzt an zwei stellen durchgeflext und dann draufgehaun.. DAS hat dann funktioniert^^
Und mein Händler hat mir nen neuen Vorbau besorgt.
Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## _coco_ (13. März 2009)

geht der neue denn drauf oder musste den vorher auch durchflexen und dann dran schweißen ?


----------



## dirtbiker12 (13. März 2009)

geht drauf^^ ohne probleme..
und der Keil der da ganze festhielt.. also beim alten.. der war irgendwie auch nicht verklemmt... naja egal.


----------



## _coco_ (13. März 2009)

naja dann sind ja alle glücklich


----------

